
‘Don’t leave campus’: Parents use tracking apps to watch their kids at college - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/22/dont-leave-campus-parents-are-now-using-tracking-apps-watch-their-kids-college/
======
coreypreston
If an 18 year old is willing to be controlled like this, then perhaps they
should be.

